# Seiki SK-870T Malfunction



## blauthsp (Jul 9, 2007)

Ive been using this model plotter for vinyl off and on for a good few months now.

This morning I attempted to cut and one side of the belt in the front got slack in it and the plotter would not move but the motor is running inside and seems like the belt is off its track.

Has anyone had a similar issue? suggestions?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I would suggest containing www.sunie.com for that information.


----------



## blauthsp (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks Ed... luckily enough its a very simple machine.... 

I just took the cover off....

1.) Removed all tension on the belt with a screw near the power supply.

2.) Looped the belt around the bottom of the step motor that was under the cover on the port side.


... I really don't see why there isn't some sort of mechanism that will hold the belt on better. I guess you cant ask to much from a Chinese machine. HOWEVER this machine is a true workhorse... just without the frills.

Shawn


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Glad to hear that you were able to fix the problem.


----------



## blauthsp (Jul 9, 2007)

I have their heat press and have accidentally adjusted is all the way out(max pressure) now I cant get it to reverse back.... haha. My problems stack up all at once most the time. Other than that im pretty trouble free.

Shawn


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

blauthsp said:


> I guess you cant ask to much from a Chinese machine. HOWEVER this machine is a true workhorse... just without the frills. Shawn


My thoughts exactly! I have the same machine and when I first read your my immediate thoughts were good luck in contacting Seki-tech. they will answer your emails and phone calls promptly all day but trying to understand what they are talking about is the problem. 

I recently added another computer to my office. It did not come with a serial port, but had 8 USB ports. Tried using the serial to USB adapter but the cutter would not communicate/cut. I called Seiki-tech many times and the tech tried walking me through installation but the communcation barrier just made me want to hang up on him. I eventually ordered a plug and play internal serial port and installed it and everythig is fine now but for a minute I was kicking myself.

You are correct in this machine being a workhorse. I have had mine humming for 7 months straight now with out fail. Great machine for the budget minded.


KATRINA


----------



## blauthsp (Jul 9, 2007)

Katrina,

Did you ever get the USB problem fixed? I had the same issue and fixed that myself also.

Other than that its just a learning process... I have been getting annoyed with not lining everything up correctly.

Shawn


----------



## nursecindyd (Jan 11, 2012)

Can anyone help me with setting up my Seiki 870T series blade? The blade just seems to tear through the vinyl. I am new to this tee shirt vinyl, any help is appreciated.


----------

